# Ex Manus: New 28mm-scale Miniatures Collection!



## Fox Lee (Sep 7, 2013)

[h1]Ex Manus Classics Collection on Indiegogo[/h1]
(I'm just gonna assume Indiegogo counts as Kickstarter when it comes to forum cladistics )

So, I have a very talented friend who has been making custom minis for years, who is now finally making a go of it and bringing his minis to the world! This is of particular interest to Aussie gamers, who don't have a lot of choice for low-cost minis thanks to the infamous "nice beaches" tax, but the goal is to make them available and affordable to everyone - and thanks to the foundry at Eureka Minis, we can really do it 





The first line to launch - the one this campaign actually features - is the Classics Collection, a selection of time-honoured fantasy archetypes fitting for most Sword-and-Sorcery type games, as well as a limited-run "Dark Sprite" mascot figure.

If you happen to like my drawings, the figures are based on concept art by yours truly, limited prints of which are included with various pledge tiers 





If you're interested in supporting a totally indie, totally artist/gamer-owned new miniatures company, come by and check us out! Even if it's just to tell us what our next line should be


----------



## Fox Lee (Oct 12, 2013)

Bump for last week! A second round of top-tier rewards (custom sculpted mini) has been released, as well as the gnome/halfling models being added to the lineup early. It's not too late to jump in


----------

